# Happened to me today



## cfellows (Jan 11, 2009)

Spent 3 hours at the emergency room today. I had a close encounter with my tablesaw. It was late in the day and I was tired, but was trying to finish up s project. I wasn't paying attention and I ran my left index finger right into the blade. It actually surprised me. Got it stitched up and it will heal eventually, but will probably look a little funny. Shows you how fast it can happen.

Sorry, no pictures!

Chuck.


----------



## lugnut (Jan 11, 2009)

Darn Chuck! hope things turn out ok. It can sure happen fast. I know that I have to be extra careful now days. My eyes seem to want to play tricks on me. 
Sorry to hear about your misfortune. Heal fast and straight.
Mel


----------



## Maryak (Jan 12, 2009)

Chuck,

Sorry to read about your incident, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 look on the bright side at least it was still there to be stitched back on.

Hope it all heals soon without any complications. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Best Regards
Bob


----------



## wareagle (Jan 12, 2009)

Chuck, as the others have said it is horrible to hear of your injury. Many wishes for a speedy recovery, and am certainly glad it wasn't worse! It happenes way too fast sometimes!! :

As a side note, I saw a demo of a table saw that will not cut flesh. The price on these things is enormously prohibitive, but it is cool technology. A link to one is *here*.


----------



## T70MkIII (Jan 12, 2009)

All the best for a full recovery, Chuck.

Thanks also for posting about your injury, it may make others (including my reckless self) more mindful.


----------



## steamer (Jan 12, 2009)

Best to you Chuck.

Take your time and let it heal right.  

Dave


----------



## Paolo (Jan 12, 2009)

Dear Chuck
Sorry to read about your incident...My best wishes for a a complete recovery. The accident, as I know very well, It happens too fast sometimes!! 
Best regards
Paolo


----------



## Kermit (Jan 12, 2009)

I was working with my new table saw pretty late yesterday myself. And I could have been much safer in my use of that device as well.

The coincidence is just to strange for my comfort.  ???   


Speedy recovery, 
Kermit


----------



## jack404 (Jan 12, 2009)

stay safe folks

hope your a fast healer chuck. lucky and not .. brrrrrr

cheers

jack


----------



## Philjoe5 (Jan 12, 2009)

To a speedy recovery Chuck. 

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## rleete (Jan 12, 2009)

I was nearby in the shop in high school when a classmate took off the ends of a couple of fingers. As a result, I've always had a bit of fear of the table saw. I think it helps to keep me on my toes.

Chuck, hope all heals up well.


----------



## 1Kenny (Jan 12, 2009)

Sorry to here that, Chuck.

I've always had a high fear of table saws too.

Kenny


----------



## Kludge (Jan 12, 2009)

BEst wishes for a speedy and complete recovery, Chuck.

There are two pieces of machinery I have never liked nor will I ever like, these being a table saw and a joiner. I've never been bitten by either one but my father and too many others I knew were. This doesn't mean I won't use them if need be, just that they are unlikely to be invited over for tea. 

BEst regards,

Kludge


----------



## artrans (Jan 12, 2009)

I got goose bumps just thinking about it i guess it could always be worse feel better and have a speedy recovery and don't beat yourself up over it stuff happens. get well


----------



## mklotz (Jan 12, 2009)

Even as a young kid seeing a tablesaw in use for the first time, I was petrified. Those things are just plain scary.

One way to reduce, though certainly not eliminate, the danger is to build a sliding table for the saw. Mine is a plywood plate fitted with steel straps that slide in the miter guide slot. It's fitted with a wooden cross bar that serves as both handle and guide for 90 deg cuts. A bunch of Rivnuts provide threaded holes for clamps so that small pieces can be secured to the table before cutting begins. A set of separate triangles that register against the cross bar allow for quick setup of common miter cuts. A feature I didn't put on mine but would recommend is two handles on the cross bar spaced well away from the cut line. The idea is psychological. Hopefully, if handles are there and convenient, one may be inclined to push the sled with the handles rather than putting one's hands in some location in line with the blade.

I hope you heal quickly, Chuck.


----------



## cfellows (Jan 12, 2009)

Funny thing is, I wasn't doing anything dangerous. I was just ripping a 1" piece off the side of a 9" wide, 28" long piece of Poplar. My mind just wandered and I didn't notice that my left index finger was directly in line with the blade. I did exactly the same thing with the same finger 4 or 5 years ago. The hospital still had the xrays from last time. Stupid, stupid, stupid!

Chuck


----------



## wespe (Jan 12, 2009)

Sorry to hear of the injury, glad to hear it was nothing to serious and I hope it heals up well



			
				wareagle  said:
			
		

> As a side note, I saw a demo of a table saw that will not cut flesh. The price on these things is enormously prohibitive, but it is cool technology. A link to one is *here*.



It's interesting you brought this up. My father's business uses one of these saws, and he will tell anyone that it has actually saved him lots of money. No way for a worker to get hurt, no paying injured workers and all the associated things. Win-win situation if you ask me.


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Jan 12, 2009)

Sorry to hear of your mishap. Hope all heals up well.---Brian


----------



## itowbig (Jan 12, 2009)

i hope for a speedy recovery. sorry to here this.

a wake up call for the rest of us.


----------



## ChooChooMike (Jan 12, 2009)

Speedy recovery with no complication Chuck !



			
				wareagle  said:
			
		

> As a side note, I saw a demo of a table saw that will not cut flesh. The price on these things is enormously prohibitive, but it is cool technology. A link to one is *here*.



I saw a demo of that on Discovery Channel. Might impressive ! This outta be standard equipment on tablesaws and related now !

www.sawstop.com

Here's the video showing a hotdog (geez, talk about castration complex ;D : ) setting it off and then at the very end the guy (inventor ?) uses his finger. Talk about believing in your invention/technology !!

*Time Warp SawStop Table Saw on Discovery Channel*

[youtube=425,350]pHrmvQKevfI[/youtube]​
Mike


----------



## rake60 (Jan 12, 2009)

Best wishes for a speedy recovery Chuck!

I'm still a little squeamish of even the thought right now.


Rick


----------



## Kludge (Jan 12, 2009)

mklotz  said:
			
		

> One way to reduce, though certainly not eliminate, the danger is to build a sliding table for the saw.



_*SWIPED!*_

Thanks, Marv. 

BEst regards,

Kludge, the phantom swiper.


----------



## steamboatmodel (Feb 27, 2009)

The only thing that scares me more than a table saw is a chainsaw. They are both tools that when things go wrong they go wrong very fast. I have seen sever mishaps with both, I now always use a push stick on a table saw and make sure my fingers can not get near the blade. As for the chainsaws after the last mishap I had seen I sold mine and won't use one.
Regards,
Gerald


----------



## BillH (Feb 27, 2009)

My shop teacher had a major rule when using the radial arm saw. Pull on the handle with your left arm, hold onto the wood with the right arm, AWAY from the blade. Doing it this way, you could never possibly have your hand in harms way of the blade.


----------



## Noitoen (Feb 28, 2009)

Here is another hint working around a table saw. http://books.google.com/books?id=wyoDAAAAMBAJ&printsec=frontcover&hl=pt-PT#PPA161,M1


----------

